# Paph. (China Song x Macabre Chant)



## Drorchid (Oct 15, 2008)

This new hybrid just opened up; it is a cross between Paph. China Song and Macabre Chant:













I have started to create a new line of hybrids, that I am calling the "China Song" type hybrids. Paph. China Song was originally created by Knob Mochizuki from Japan. Paph China Song is Paph. Love Song x bullenianum, and is 25% acmodontum, 25% sukhakulii and 50% bullenianum. I liked it because it looked different, and had more of a "species" look to it. To me all the "Maudiae" type hybrids are all starting to look alike. What I like about this type of breeding is that the plants are compact, and over time they will produce lots of growths with lots of flowers (as an example see the Paph. Nisqually). My goal is to have some that will have spotted petals, and some that will be all pink to purple in color. I do like the look of the wide petals especially towards the tip, and I want to widen the dorsal a little bit, and make it more flat.

This is a picture of of what got it all started: Paph. China Song (Love Song x bullenianum).






Paph. Nisqually 'Asuko' AM/AOS (sukhakulii x appletoniaum) showing the floriferous nature of these types of hybrids.






An example of one with all pink to purple petals: Paph. China Dragon (China Song x Nisqually):






Two example's with more spotted petals: Paph. (China Song x Raisin Pie):






and Paph. Cobra Song (Macabre Pie x China Song):






Robert


----------



## nikv (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, I love all of them! Particularly the China Song x Macabre Chant and the China Dragon! :rollhappy:

Does the China Song x Macabre Chant have name yet? It's beautiful!!!


----------



## jblanford (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW... Robert, you always show us incredible flowers and plants. THANKS.


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow -- good job !!


----------



## swamprad (Oct 15, 2008)

Those are all just wonderful.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 15, 2008)

As Nikv, Paph. China Song x Macabre Chant and China Dragon are really beauties !!!


----------



## Hera (Oct 15, 2008)

Are they available yet? I like the form. You are right in that they have a more species look. More natural. The combinations of color and spotting are just right. China Dragon is my favorite. The first two are great as well.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 15, 2008)

Hera said:


> Are they available yet? I like the form. You are right in that they have a more species look. More natural. The combinations of color and spotting are just right. China Dragon is my favorite. The first two are great as well.



Yes, some of them are available; I probably will put the China Song x Macabre Chant up for sale this week. The China Dragon clone is my favorite one too. This cross was pretty variable, and that particular clone (which I decided to keep for further breeding) was probably the most pink, most of the others within that cross had more spotting in the petals.

edit: I put it up on the web now.

Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2008)

Excellent all of them!I like more the Love Song x bullenianum and the China Song x Raisin Pie thogh!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

:clap: spectacular breeding :drool: I sure wish I could have one My fav is Paph. Nisqually 'Asuko' AM/AOS and Paph. China Song


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

Not my type of paph but I never realized the different colors in the lateral petals; a pot of those Nisqually would look good next to my couch!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2008)

Robert, I think you will be giving Terry Root a run for the money!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 15, 2008)

I would love to own them all, fantastic growing.


----------



## TADD (Oct 15, 2008)

I am actually quite suprised when I say this.... I really like the look of that! That's all I need a new infatuation....


----------



## John M (Oct 15, 2008)

Lots of incredible beauty in this thread.:drool: Thanks Robert!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! Absolutely fabulous! :clap: :drool: I like the bright colours. Robert, do you ever give lectures? I would love to hear a talk on your breeding programs, and see a slideshow of your many crosses that you have made. Fantastic photos!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 15, 2008)

I love all of them...   Yay barbata hybrids... these do look more 'oriental' and spec-es-like.. love the elegant shape that bullenianum and appletonianum passes to their hybrids..


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 16, 2008)

all of them are rather spectacular!!!! Difficult to choose a favorite; if I had to, I would go for China Dragon! Jean


----------



## myxodex (Oct 16, 2008)

These are just my type of paphs ... really beautiful! I really like the appletonianum-bullenianum-hookerae group of species ... in fact by far my favourites within the barbata.
I guess they have been under-used because of their smaller dorsals ... however it is the complimentarity between the horizontal and vertical axes of paph flowers that attracted me to these orchids in the first place.
Thanks for posting.
tim


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2008)

Pretty cool Robert. Another species you may want to throw in the mix would be urbanianum. It could add to the pink petals although the petal tips may not be completely flat. I have Johnny Shaw (suk X urbani) that looks like suk but with intense uniform spotting and grows like a weed! (very little pink in it as a primary)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 16, 2008)

Wonderful! I'd like them all. :clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments, and yes Kevin, I give talks. If any one wants to invite me to their local orchid society meeting just email me or send me an IM

Robert


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Robert, 
I like the idea. I really like the look of bullenianum, appletonianum, its var hainaniense, and the hookerae-volonteanum duo. I would be cautious about putting too much of a dose of Macabre or other Maud types into the breeding. The danger being they will look too much like poorly shaped Maudiae types. Keep the breeding line distinct, go back to hainaniense or something. The urbanianum idea was pretty good too.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 16, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hey Robert,
> I like the idea. I really like the look of bullenianum, appletonianum, its var hainaniense, and the hookerae-volonteanum duo. I would be cautious about putting too much of a dose of Macabre or other Maud types into the breeding. The danger being they will look too much like poorly shaped Maudiae types. Keep the breeding line distinct, go back to hainaniense or something. The urbanianum idea was pretty good too.




Thanks, I just made a few crosses with Macabre and Maudiae types and I will use the offspring of those crosses as stepping stones, and backcross them into the more "China Song" types (having more bullenianum, appletoneaum, hainanense etc. genes). The reason I made those crosses is because I wanted to widen the petals and flatten out the dorsals, and I like how some of the "spot" patterns look on the petals.

Robert


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a specimen Paph hainaniense, and with 8+ growths and 5 flowers blooming in a 5 inch pot. From a distance (or when I took off my glasses), it really looked like a cloud of butterflies over that gark blue green mottled foliage. Really a lovely effect, your breeding sounds like generally this is where you are going. Keep them compact. I would be interested in seedlings of a remake of China Song. I picked up a division of an awarded Nisaquallly, sight unseen, last year from Windy Hill, but I have not bloomed it yet. Your photo is getting me interested in it again. 

Paph lowii can have the same 'butterfly' effect, perhaps a hybrid with a dwarfish lowii type - like lynnea, might be something to breed into this line. 

I like theme you have going here
Leo


----------

